

Ask HN: Feedback on our "consumer analytics" startup - karanbhangui

Hi HN, we've been working on this for the past few months and are finally talking to a few major franchise brands.<p>Would love to get feedback: http://www.loyaltiapp.com/platform/
======
talbina
"Loyalti is a consumer analytics platform, implemented as a high-penetration
and card-less loyalty program. "

Why don't you include a demo that doesn't require a sign-on so I can actually
see what your product does. See mixpanel for an example.

~~~
karanbhangui
working on it right now, thanks for the feedback.

------
karanbhangui
Clickable: <http://www.loyaltiapp.com/platform/>

------
beagledude
orange county, represent!

